# Marine Biology inspired tank?



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiya Everyone! 
So I've spent the past week at the Bamfield Marine Sciences Research Facility, and it was amazing! We even slept over at the Vancouver Aquarium! Best. Field-trip. Ever. But the point of this thread is that while playing in touch tankes at bamfield I completely fell in love with anemones! And I was wondering if anyone has any, what you feed them, salinity levels, temperature, general advice ect. I currently have a freshwater betta tank of roughly 6 gallons!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nems eat mysis shrimp, krill, pretty much anything meaty..ive even seen them fed minnows..basically keep the water clean..temp around 79 ..if your going for several mems your going to need a big tank..they can get really big. Get some clownfish and they will feed it for you.

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

From what I hear anemones require very high lighting, are delecate and sensitive to toxins, and are difficult to keep. Not recommend for beginners.

but that's just what I hear.

worth at most .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> Nems eat mysis shrimp, krill, pretty much anything meaty..ive even seen them fed minnows..basically keep the water clean..temp around 79 ..if your going for several mems your going to need a big tank..they can get really big. Get some clownfish and they will feed it for you.
> 
> Rick


Agreed


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> From what I hear anemones require very high lighting, are delecate and sensitive to toxins, and are difficult to keep. Not recommend for beginners.
> 
> but that's just what I hear.
> 
> worth at most .02


And I really hate to do this but. Agreed.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

There is a ton if info out there on these guys. They are not as hard to keep they once were. Lots of people keep them. Strong Lighting, Prestine water conditons are at th etop of the list. Feed, as Tiger has explained above. And, some do get rather large.


----------

